
New study: Exercising frequently may reduce suicide attempts in bullied teens - Mz
Http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/exercising-reduce-suicide-attempts-bullied-teens-article-1.2385525
======
DanBC
Although it probably won't.

This article doesn't link to the (paywalled) study, which is here:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0890856715...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0890856715004359)

It's really frustrating that people casually toss out exercise as a treatment
for depression thing, especially when they do so as a way to prevent suicide.

Exercise is important, and we need to help more people exercise, but it's
probably only weakly preventative of suicide and it's probably only weakly a
treatment for depression.

Here we have people being bullied so hard that they want to die by suicide,
and one solution is "go for a jog 4 times a week". That's barely acceptable if
it works, but since we know it probably doesn't it's grotesque to focus on
what the victim isn't doing rather than focus on how society is failing to
protect the victims from harm.

~~~
Mz
Yes, it is grotesque. A case of "Wow, we are doing it so wrong."

But, discussing it with one of my sons, he suggested that excercise probably
reduces the suicidal tendencies by reducing how much the kid gets bullied. If
you are fast enough to run away and not get caught or strong enough to punch
them out, bullying incidences probably start subsiding. My sister was a geek
in high school during a really rough tinme/at a rough school. She tutored a
football player and soon realized she wasn't being hassled at school because
she had a shadow who was ready and able to throw people down the stairs if
they bothered her. Threat of physical force has long been a good deterrent to
bullying.

